# Trimming a Hygrophila Polysperma



## cake fan (Mar 31, 2005)

Do you trim from the bottom or top? There are roots at the bottom but there are some growing up the stem as well so I'm confused where to cut. Thx


----------



## Stu (Feb 16, 2004)

Hygrophila polysperma will self propagate by side branches from the leaf nodes (where leaves come from on the stem) and also form aerial rootsat the same point on the stem.

You can cut the side branches and plant them upright, you can cut the main stem about halfway and replant the top, you can cut the top and leave the bottom to branch, or you can do all three.










Personally, I hate that plant







but I always prefered (as with all stems) to replant the tops and major side branches only, otherwise it looks unnatural to me.

HTH


----------



## cake fan (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks Stu  I guess a plant so easily propagated makes for plenty of problems :tongue: 

I started out wanting low-med light plants that grew fast (nice to see progress) so we went with some hornwort and this (along with other slower plants java fern/a few crypts etc) and I'll tell you that I'm getting tired of always trimming the hornwort every couple of days. I'm now looking to replace it with perhaps a nice hygro polysperma sunset  

Thx again


----------



## kidlat (Mar 16, 2005)

*trim fast*

If you want to try planting H.Polysperma,be ready with weekly trimming because this plant can grow like a weed once acclimated to your tank conditions. I had a lot of H.Polysperma but I got tired of the trimming, it grows too fast.


----------



## cake fan (Mar 31, 2005)

True but I'd like to get some red in the tank and with med lighting I dont' have much choice  I think I'll toss the hornwort


----------



## Stu (Feb 16, 2004)

This is what happens when you get bored with trimming


















(Compare that to the picture in my signature, as the tank is today!)


----------



## cake fan (Mar 31, 2005)

I should re-state my position, it's not that it's boring because I do enjoy the peace it gives me to work on my tank(s), it's more that I like it when it looks perfect and those darn things just make it impossible to look perfect from today till tomorrow LOL :tongue:

PS. pretty tank btw


----------

